# HDD im Bios erkannt, aber kein Zugriff?



## SamVimes (14. Mai 2014)

Guten Abend,

erst einmal vielen Dank an das Forum hier für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung meines neuen PCs, den ich heute in Betrieb genommen habe. Bin sehr zufrieden! 

Ein ganz kleines Problem habe ich noch: Der neue PC hat eine SSD, auf der ich jetzt auch Windows installiert habe. Die eigentliche 1 TB HDD-Festplatte wurde beim ersten Start im Bios erkannt und stand auch bei der Windows7-Installation neben der SSD zur Auswahl. Nachdem ich Windwos jetzt installiert habe, finde ich im Startmenü unter Computer aber lediglich die SSD als Laufwerk C. Die HDD wird mir zwar unter Eigenschaften/Hardware zusammen mit der SSD und dem DVD-Laufwerk angezeigt, aber richtigen Zugriff scheine ich darauf nicht zu haben, sodass ich dort auch keine Programme installieren kann.

Vielen Dank vorweg!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

Die Festplatte muss natürlich formatiert und ev. partitioniert werden, dann wird die auch angezeigt und kann entsprechend genutzt werden


----------



## SamVimes (14. Mai 2014)

Und wie genau mache ich das? Sorry, wenn die Frage dämlich ist, aber auch unter Festplatten formatieren und partitionieren wird die HDD nicht angezeigt. Habe auch da nur Zugriff auf die SSD.


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2014)

Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung --> Rechtsklick auf die Festplatte

Dort solltest du alles finden was du suchst.


----------



## semimasta (15. Mai 2014)

Sie müsste da zu finden sein:

Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenspeicher -> Datenträgerverwaltung

*EDIT: too slow  *


----------



## SamVimes (15. Mai 2014)

Hm,

dort finde ich insgesamt 3 Einträge: die SSD, das DVD-Laufwerk und schließlich eines namens "System-reserviert", das unter Kapazität aber nur mit 100 MB ausgewiesen wird, von denen auch schon 38 MB belegt sind...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen? Wenn die Platte im Bios auftaucht sollte die da auch zu finden sein


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2014)

SamVimes schrieb:


> dort finde ich insgesamt 3 Einträge: die SSD, das DVD-Laufwerk und schließlich eines namens "System-reserviert"


 
Unten sollten bei dir eigentlich 3 Einträge zu sehen sein, nämlich "CD, Datenträger 0, Datenträger 1".

Datenträger 1 müsste der gesuchte sein. Der taucht nur oben noch nicht in der Liste auf, weil auf diesem Datenträger noch keine Partition existiert.


----------



## SamVimes (15. Mai 2014)

format.png - directupload.net

Sehe, dass sie ganz unten auftaucht... hatte ich bis eben ohne Vollbildmodus glatt übersehen. Sorry!

Aber wie kann ich die nun formatieren? 'ne entsprechende Option per Rechtsklick oder so gibt es da nicht, sondern nur für die drei oben in der Liste...


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2014)

SamVimes schrieb:


> Aber wie kann ich die nun formatieren? 'ne entsprechende Option per Rechtsklick oder so gibt es da nicht


 
Doch  Rechtsklick in den freien Platz rechts neben der Platte und dann "neues einfaches Volumen" oder so ähnlich.

Und nein, keiner weiß wass die Microsoft Programmierer sich bei dieser dämlichen Menüführung gedacht haben...


----------



## SamVimes (15. Mai 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank an alle Helfer und Gute Nacht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

Dann ist die Nacht ja gerettet und ein ruhiger Schlaf möglich


----------

